# If the Founding Fathers were on Facebook



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2010)

If the Founding Fathers were on Facebook


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2010)

If they had Facebook in Star Wars&#8230;  Themisse&#8217;s Blog

Star Wars Facebook






More at link. Warning: This is really FUNNY!


----------



## blu (Oct 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## Oddball (Oct 30, 2010)

Thomas Paine: Sign up for my daily e-mail update!


----------

